# LED Lighting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got a call from Kenny Larsens outfit and he has the Hi/Lo lights in now for the 50 and 55 series John Deeres....I had replaced the other lights but he had not been able to offer a LED Hi/Lo beam light until now. Should arrive here Wednesday. 

Regards, Mike

https://www.larsenlights.com/par-36-hi-lo


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Kenny's lights rock. We have upgraded most all of our tractor and combine lights to LEDs or HIDs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Some people get all the cool toys. When I was resto-modding my 200 AC, I put Larsen Lights on. The hundred series ACs had Hi/Lo beams, but I just had to settle for Hi. Now I can rewire the lights again and make it more proper!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Those of you that have updated to LEDs is there anything special you have to do to replace the factory lights on a 6000 series JD tractor. I have a problem with a short on my 6120 so I have no cab roof lights and would love to replace with LEDs just don't know how complicated the swap is.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

LaneFarms said:


> Those of you that have updated to LEDs is there anything special you have to do to replace the factory lights on a 6000 series JD tractor. I have a problem with a short on my 6120 so I have no cab roof lights and would love to replace with LEDs just don't know how complicated the swap is.


Lane....only tractor that I have done the swap on is a 55 series and it was nothing more than unhooking the old wiring at the light and reinstalling with the new LED the same way.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Have to find and fix the short of course... but other than that, it's usually plug-n-play...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just remember that LED lights have polarity so if the light doesnt come on the first time, switch the wires.

I have Larsen lights on my 5120 and I love them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been waiting for them also. Let us know how you like them. Hoping to finish upgrading the rest of them by the end of the year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics with the new hi/lo lights for the 55 series and other series that have the high/lo beams....they work great! Much better than ol' yellar. Really cast out.

Regards, Mike

Lo beam



Hi beam



I did change the wiring connectors from the original spade type connectors that slide under a screw in the original lights, to push-on connectors that snap on the new LED lights....just cut off the old and clamp on the new.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is everyone still happy with their Larson LED's? I think I better get a few for the planter tractors. Looks like we are going to burn the candles when it finally dries out.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Still happy here...

There are MANY different LEDS out there. In my opinion its worth it to pay a little more from Larson to get a light that has been tested and proven to be quality. Go on ebay and you can find plenty of cheaper LEDS, but how good are they??


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Is everyone still happy with their Larson LED's? I think I better get a few for the planter tractors. Looks like we are going to burn the candles when it finally dries out.


I have also been happy with mine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Is everyone still happy with their Larson LED's? I think I better get a few for the planter tractors. Looks like we are going to burn the candles when it finally dries out.


Yes Joe, I think you will be satisfied with Larsen lights. No problems and they work so much better than the old style of lights that it just makes you grin. It is hard to believe what a difference it makes at night.

Hope it dries up for you soon...I sure could use some moisture here, but I can't seem to get any hay cut for it being about to rain or heavy cloud cover. Just a very peculiar year all around.

Mike


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

My dad bought a 4430 this year. None of the lights worked. I called Kenny (thanks to this thread) and ordered the replacement set up for that series (Par 36), and I added 4 more LED. Just got everything wired up last week and I can get a reflection off of the road sign at 2/3rds of mile.

I also bought the weatherpak kit as the baler and swather have them. The only thing I ran into was one of the spades on the Par 36's came off from the light (the solder gave). I found the spades to be pretty tight, so I opened the female ends a little before putting them on. Kenny was great and sent a new light and a return label for the broken light. I think everything was around $360.

I'm ready for night baling!

Troy


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tonight's view. Larsen's installed couple years ago.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Really lights things up looks good.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well pulled the plug and ordered $600 worth for the two planter tractors. One way to ward off wet weather depression is to keep,throwing money at it!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Well pulled the plug and ordered $600 worth for the two planter tractors. One way to ward off wet weather depression is to keep,throwing money at it!


No kidding, everything has been greased twice here, changed three tires today that have a slow enough leak you might have to add a little air every few months. Dad actually bought FIVE new batteries today  One of the planting tractors if you don't unplug all of the monitors at night it may be iffy in a few days if it will start, need a few old lead post batteries for another truck, so that tractor will have the terminals changed to stud post and the old style batteries can go in a truck thats getting peddled.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

haybaler101 said:


> Well pulled the plug and ordered $600 worth for the two planter tractors. One way to ward off wet weather depression is to keep,throwing money at it!


Getting where I wish you would leave a little more of the liquid sunshine up in the sky and let it come up to my area. Just look at my rain gauge and though it is a good thing it measures in hundredths or I would not have any readings. However, I really feel sorry for those poor folks south of us getting creamed with nasty weather recently.

Only got .43 since the 1st of May, .17 yesterday, .04 day before, .12 eight days ago, along with a small squirt earlier in the month. Just enough to mess up baling (if I was, still 2-3 weeks away for my area), but not enough to soak into the ground.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally got around to getting some pictures. These are LED's from Larsen Lighting.

























This is when I turn them ALL on!!!! 









Troy


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Been on Larsen lights website dreaming and they have some newer products that maybe of interest. Nose cone lights and tail lights for Deere and high output par 36.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I put leds on my old 1594 and like them enough to buy another few pair for the cab and put some on my garden tractor cab for snow blowing this year.. just got a dumping .. winter has arrived.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I put some on a tractor I tend to do night work with. Love them. Dreaming about putting them on at least one other tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Inspiring me to try a set. I’ve not been impressed with HID lightings short life span. Previous owner of my truck converted it to HID with high end kits, have 8 busted ballasts or bulb sets sitting in a box now with no interest in messing with them again. I just kept removing them as they failed over the last two years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Been on Larsen lights website dreaming and they have some newer products that maybe of interest. Nose cone lights and tail lights for Deere and high output par 36.


Hmmmm.... thanks Chris....that just cost me over $450. Nose bar and two tail lights.  The tail lights are something that is much needed on the 55 series as those lights are pretty dim at night compared to a LED tail light.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Larson's are good, Tiger Lights are even better.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Before and after on tractor. Then some pictures while putting hay in the barn.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Larson's are good, Tiger Lights are even better.


If you look at larsens website and click on the tail lights it will take you to tiger lights website. That is where I first found them when reading through a magazine. Went to tiger to check them out then larsen to see if they had them yet and that's when I found they were one in the same with very little price difference.



Vol said:


> Hmmmm.... thanks Chris....that just cost me over $450. Nose bar and two tail lights.  The tail lights are something that is much needed on the 55 series as those lights are pretty dim at night compared to a LED tail light.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry about that, it will be a while before I can justify that upgrade but really want to. They have some really good lights that are not compatible with radio signals that are $25 that I am thinking about getting to put in the guard for some forward light on the 23.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Neighbor brought over a 4850 with the LED hood light bar in it. I couldn't tell if the fender lights were even on. Seriously,they are bright.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Over the last 2 years I have changed out the factory lights on our 6415 to LED. The factory lights are like candles compared to the Tiger Light LED and the color of the LED lights are much easier on my eyes...don't have to squint at all now. If you do much work at night, you owe it to yourself to change over to LED.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I put some on an open station 2155 'Deere. It has a grill guard on it, optional add on to a loader so instead of the in hood light bar I mounted two LEDs in the guard and then replace the fender mount lights. Huge difference. Put the front lights on a toggle switch so I can turn them off separately and I put my hat over the left light when I meet traffic.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad we work from sunup to sundown here in the Deep South.....I see no reason to spend the money or I most certainly would


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My cousin claims he is fixing up the cab on his 4960 this winter, what he really needs to do is fix everything else on it first. It is not much fun running that tractor in the rain after dark with wipers that don't work and having only 5 of the 12 lights working and 2 are the little ones in the hood. Will be telling him about the light package from larsen and hope for the best.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

'Dawg, Sun up to sundown is plenty off hours. I try to do my field chopping at night. Forest Service usually says that I can't chop between 1 and 8 pm is one factor. I tend to get into some tall dry stuff and can't keep the radiator clean. A bit of dew doesn't seem to affect chopping but it does keep the chaff out of the radiator some, and off the fool on the tractor. An added bonus, yellow jackets aren't as feisty at night.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wethay said:


> 'Dawg, Sun up to sundown is plenty off hours. I try to do my field chopping at night. Forest Service usually says that I can't chop between 1 and 8 pm is one factor. I tend to get into some tall dry stuff and can't keep the radiator clean. A bit of dew doesn't seem to affect chopping but it does keep the chaff out of the radiator some, and off the fool on the tractor. An added bonus, yellow jackets aren't as feisty at night.


That's about all folks can do here, but not much done....peanuts can usually be picked in the early evening hours unless dew is really heavy and falling early.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sun is up around 8 am and down around 4:15pm up here at the moment. You've got light enough to work 7:15 to 5 without lights on the tractor. It's about 5:30 pm now and is absolutely pitch black out.



somedevildawg said:


> I'm glad we work from sunup to sundown here in the Deep South.....I see no reason to spend the money or I most certainly would


----------

